# yard has poor drainage



## todd_k (Jan 15, 2007)

My yard, especially the back yard, does not drain well.  There can be small puddles of standing water in a couple spots which worries me during the summer months due to mosquitoes.  I also would like to fence the backyard for my dog bit I'm afraid he would make it a mud pit in no time.  

How can I improve the drainage?  There is a low spot to bording the right side of my property that funnels down to a drain pipe toward the front of the property.  

Bordering my back property is a road, do you think the slope of the road/ditch sends most of the road rain water onto my property?  Is these something I could get the county to do to fix the drainage problem?


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello Todd:
Yes, you should get the county road foreman to come out and look at your situation. Where I live the county road department cleans their ditches occasionally (which would probably help) and they dump the dirt where ever someone needs a little fill. If your folks would dump a few loads of dirt for you, it would make your back yard higher which would also help. You might have to spread the dirt and seed it but the rest of it would be a service you pay your taxes for. Let us know how you come out with them.
Glenn


----------



## todd_k (Jan 15, 2007)

I will check with the county, hopefully there will be helpful.


----------



## travelover (Sep 26, 2007)

Kathleen H said:


> Hi todd k, maybe you might want to consider installing a French Drain especially designed for soggy ground.   It is not a very difficult task, but if you don't feel comfortable doing it yourself you should hire a professional to get the job done.
> 
> Good luck with your meeting with your county representative, hope he will be able to help.
> 
> ...



Kathleen H, it is pretty obvious from your multiple posts with links to the same web site that you are a spammer. And your website is not very good.


----------

